# MK1 TT Power Steering Fluid leaking nightmare UPDATE



## jairo1982 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello I was driving the TT today and started to hear a Power Steering Pump noise, so having stopped to notice the fluid bottle empty I quickly filled it right to the brim, then I drove 5 miles it was empty, the drips seem to be from the rear of the engine, I now have NO Power Steering lol, Would this be the Power Steering pump or a hose etc


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my TT, but mine keep leaking from the steering rack. It was replaced twice by the dealer that originally doldme the car. Eventually after the 3rd rack it was fitted the problem was cured. I think they kept fitting reconditioned racks.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

May well be the high pressure hose. The Hose itself is about £150 if i remember rightly and is about 3 hrs work to fit, so wont be cheap (at least that was my experience on the V6 at APS last December)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

check the hose, although when mine went it would take a while to drain down... try grabbin the gaitors of the steering rack (with the car on full lock) you may find the bootls are full of steering fluid meaning the rack seals have gone.


----------



## turbo_terrific (Jul 16, 2002)

jairo1982 said:


> Hello I was driving the TT today and started to hear a Power Steering Pump noise, so having stopped to notice the fluid bottle empty I quickly filled it right to the brim, then I drove 5 miles it was empty, the drips seem to be from the rear of the engine, I now have NO Power Steering lol, Would this be the Power Steering pump or a hose etc


Dripping from the rear? Do you have all the undertrays etc in place? I don't, my leak was from the power steering cooling vane which had rotted through. It's in the nearside front corner behind the bumper on mine ( 180CQ ARY engine) - it's there to provide cooling to the power steering fluid for hotter climates so it can be safely bypassed in the UK in the winter months but my bypass boiled out the first hot summer that came along. Audi pipe is £75 or so, 2 connectors and 2 mounting screws, can be swopped with the car on a jack and the nearside front wheel off once you take the undertray off.

I'd take the undertray off and park over some newspaper, fill up the fluid, start the engine, run the pump, and see where the leak is from.

HTH

R.


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Sounds similar to my problem which was a leaking rack.

Had a reconditioned one fitted which I bought on eBay for £275.


----------



## jairo1982 (Jul 3, 2010)

£275 lol sounds a bit dear for a reconditioned rack, you sure that wasnt new??


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

jairo1982 said:


> £275 lol sounds a bit dear for a reconditioned rack, you sure that wasnt new??


Yes im sure.


----------



## jairo1982 (Jul 3, 2010)

update.

well i got the seal changed on my power steering pump which seemed totally fine, even though you could hear the pump slightly more than normal, but having drove away its now leaking from the rack, is this LUCAS POWER STEERING FLUID any good, see ebay Item number: 300548723341??? would that stop the leak??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jairo1982 said:


> update.
> 
> well i got the seal changed on my power steering pump which seemed totally fine, even though you could hear the pump slightly more than normal, but having drove away its now leaking from the rack, is this LUCAS POWER STEERING FLUID any good, see ebay Item number: 30054648489??? would that stop the leak??


Hi Jairo, Your Ebay No. comes up with nothing, but I very much doubt that will fix the leak. Replacement rack I'm afraid.
Hoggy.


----------



## jairo1982 (Jul 3, 2010)

TRY this item number 300548723341

or this link

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Jairo, Try it, but may add £25 to your rack replacement cost. I'm sure plenty would like to know the long term results.
Hoggy.


----------



## multipass71 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi,
Read the negative feedback on the Ebay listing. Doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## jairo1982 (Jul 3, 2010)

Found myself a power steering rack on ebay from a breaker for £99 delivered which seems ok, as they are £200 reconditioned, is it worth me getting a pump aswell as im worried as that was noisey it could damage the rack when fitted

or would it be noisey due to the leaking rack????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jairo, Lack of fluid will damage the pump rather the rack. A damaged pump will not damage the new rack, the power steering will not work as it should. Depending on price of a new pump, if you can replace rack your self, then try it first before replacing pump.
Hoggy.


----------



## jairo1982 (Jul 3, 2010)

ok thanks for that

Im not mechanic and even my usual mechanic said its too much of a nightmare job job for him to do, so ive just been calling around really, auto data states it should be around 3.5 hrs to replace a rack, anyone know any different?? or if its a nightmare job etc, im hoping to get it done for aorund £100 but dunno if this will be possible


----------

